# Need Help Identifying This Fish



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

My friend has this fish in his little tank cause it's too aggressive for his tank so I'm planning to adopt it. I was just wondering what species this fish is.

Thanks


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe a severum? (I'm no cichlid expert, but it looks South American, anyway).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

looks like perhaps, synspilium, or some related Veija species, which grows up to 30cm.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

cichlid forum. unidentified species. 2 hours. Answer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Vieja Guttulatum


----------

